

Observations on Errors, Corrections, & Trust of Dependent Systems - cpeterso
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2012/02/26/ObservationsOnErrorsCorrectionsTrustOfDependentSystems.aspx

======
ableal
_"Over the years, each time I have had an opportunity to see the impact of
adding a new layer of error detection, the result has been the same. It fires
fast and it fires frequently."_

This deserves quoting. Note that, as it says in the bio, James Hamilton is a
Vice President and Distinguished Engineer on the Amazon Web Services team.

------
pasbesoin
Unfortunately, the kind of cross vertical perspective takes an organizational
maturity (in insight and skills, not age nor ossification) that is seldom
achieved or maintained.

Even when there is some support for such a perspective, not infrequently the
people who demonstrate and exercise it are denigrated in various fashions.

Their contributions may ultimately be valued in individual cases, but
exercising the roll can be akin to "fighting the tide", and often there is no
formal role within the organization that (actually) embodies and defines what
they are doing.

